# router bit storage



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I'm in the mood for a shop project and I've accumulated a lot of "loose" bits lately. Has anyone made any interesting bit holders/cases/boxes lately that they'd like to share?
(careful, Bj is a box fanatic!  )

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

Here's one or two of them I made with 3/4" and 1/4" MDF, they are made to hang on the wall or sit on the bench top.
A quick lift off door/lid so I can see all the bits at one time and pull the one I want.
The rails are all drilled with a 1/2" hole size and some of them have a 1/2" dowell insert with a 1/4" hole to hold the 1/4" bits.

The rails have a place to slide in a tag to show what goes where,one of them has a front rail so I can pull the bits I need for a job,just to made sure I have the right bit on hand when I need to use it.

I should note that there are in two parts, the box (with dovetail ends) that holds the bits and the rack they sit on, you can also just side the bit box in a drawer or in/under the router table.
If you want more info just ask and I will post it . 

From the box guy   

I do make boxes like the gray one in the snapshot,on the top of the bit cabinet for the BIG bits because they are not cheap and they will not fit into the cabinet and because I like to make boxes.. 
If you would like to see all of the other boxes and bits just ask and I will post a snapshot or two... 


Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I knew you'd have some really fancy solution Bj 

I'm thinking I might go with flat boxes that have a slide-out drawer. More boxes could be added and stacked as needed. I haven't committed to that idea yet though...

More box pics would be great but only if it's no trouble (and of course no rush).

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

Well here's a snapshot or TWO of the boxes and the bits.
I just pulled them all out and did a bit of Inventory for a photo record ,for insurance file.

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Dang BJ, I thought I had a lot of router bits. Now I won’t have to feel guilty and when the wife says,,, why you need another one for  I’ll point her to this link. 
Any way, where did you get the butterfly bit in pic 1?
Thanks


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, and the saw thing/bit in pic7?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Here's the links for the two items you ask about. 

http://www.pricecutter.com/product.asp?pn=P19-4016&bhcd2=1159484811
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2482-deep-spline-slot-jigs.html

http://www.toolstoday.com/p-4882-detail.aspx?variantids=5723,0

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the inspiration Bj 
Yup, that's a lot of bits! I'd have to do a photo inventory just to remember what I have.

I actually picked up a handful more from Sommerfeld's closeouts as well as some Infinity overstocks. The CMT bits come in cheapy little plastic boxes and the Infinity bits are in plastic envelopes. I need to make some router bit boxes.

By the way, the Sommerfeld tongue and groove set you recommended is sweet! I ran some tests last weekend and will be using them for a project this weekend.

thanks again,
Michael


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thank you.
The second lik is for keeps.
Although I'm slightly dissapointed. 
no Grizzly link?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

What you can do with the " butterfly bit " RWS Episode Guide by Bob & Rick

405- Periscope
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S400.html
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?product=PL10405
Gifts mean more when they're homemade! 
This periscope is sure to be a hit-- at your loved ones next birthday. 
On this episode of the Router Workshop, the Rosendahl's show you how to make the required box joints, angled mirror blocks and how to make decorative inlays for a toy that will last for many, many years. 
A periscope for kids of all ages!
----------------------

601-604 Four Part - Jewelry and Lingerie Cabinet
http://www.routerworkshop.com/S600.html

There are few things so satisfying to build or give than a beautiful "Jewelry and Lingerie Cabinet". 
These four parts are each a separate project. When the four projects are combined, they are transformed into this unique cabinet.
601. Jewelry and Lingerie Chest, Part 1
Rick shows you how to pattern cut the rails and Bob creates a special jig to dovetail the rails into the "Queen Anne" legs in spite of their shape.
602. Lingerie Chest, Part 2
In this episode, we move on to the "lingerie case" itself. 
Bob will show you how to create sturdy, dovetailed drawers while Rick reveals the secret to creating perfect combination joints for the case frame.
603. Jewelry Case, Part 3
In the third episode in the project, "Jewelry and Lingerie Chest", we craft the jewelry case itself! Bob will show you how to make a jig for mortising the top and bottom while Rick cuts perfect combination joints for the box and adds a decorative mold.
604. Jewelry Case Mirror, Part 4
With the completion of the unique "Queen Anne" base, the lingerie case, and the jewelry case, our "Jewelry and Lingerie Cabinet" is almost complete. In the fourth and final part of this project, we crown the piece with the ornate mirror. 

Bob will show you how to cut dovetails across a 45° mitre while Rick cuts perfect EZ link joints for the delicate little jewel drawers.

Plans for Series 600 projects are Not available
But you can see them on your PBS or 
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Well Grizzly doesn't sale that bit .. hahahahahahahaha LOL 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

I sure you will enjoy the T & G bit set, it's one of the best sets I have come across,it's a great time saver and the only set I use now to make a cabinet(s) ,it saves me 1/2 the time to make one and they come out true and sq...

Boxes, I spoke with Pat at sommerfeldtools today and they said they should have the Oak boxes in next week or so,you may want to get some from them like I'm going too.

They have a shippment in Oakland that's over due,they said.

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

My t&g set came with the oak box.
Very swanky 

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

With a plastic latch or a two magnets ?
The plastic one will get you a free Oak box 

Just one call that's all it takes to get one. 

Bj


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I got the oak box with the magnets.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

OK Bj, I’m in need of stainless steel Straight Edge similar to this 72”, 1/4” thick but not this pricey you know of any place? How much do you think it would cost to have one made at a machine shop? these just don't go on especial they have.
Thanks

http://www.woodpeck.com/sse.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

I would not try a machine shop for that one, I would open your yellow pages and look up a fab shop for stainless steel kitchen euipment, I have a mate that owns one and they have all types of stainless steel around to make the kitchen sinks ,etc..and the equipment to cut what every size you need.
I would also try a metal scrap yard in your town, many shop sale the scrap they have on hand and they don't need.

Hope this helps
Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, great job on your bit storage cabinets! Here is another idea for bit storage.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike

I got the ideal from a from one of the router bit outlets I was in. they had a display case that I wanted to buy because it only had two bits in it and they said No we don't sale them and I said OK, I will make my own without the glass and broken lock system. maybe that's why they only had two bits left...   LOL

BJ 

Bj


----------



## rkd (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Bobj, i am interested in more info on how you made those cases. I'm pretty new to routing and enjoy learning by doing those kinds of projects. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rkd

I didn't have any plans I just used what I had in my head and what I wanted in a router bit box, tell you what I will get the ruler out and draw up a set of plans and post them but it will take a day or so to do that. 

I may just use a snapshot and put all the dimensions and the measurements on it if that's ok...

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/3360-router-bit-box.html

Bj


----------



## rkd (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow that was quick. Thanks for your help. I've found that projects for the shop like boxes, shelves and jigs are the best way to figure out how to use my router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rkd

The best way I know how to learn how to use your router is to find some stock, pop in a bit and make a pass or two, then say boy that would make a neat box and your off and running.

After all that's what a cabinet is, just a box, and just bigger. 

Bj


----------

